# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Shkollat Fillore Dhe Te Mesme Ne Shqiperi

## Aj_DjaLi

Pershendetje te gjithe antarve ne forumin, nese mundet ndonjeri te me ndihmoj rreth gjetjes se emrave te shkollave fillore dhe shkollave te mesme ne Shqiperi

Paraprakisht ju falemenderoj te gjithve per ndihmen.

----------


## saura

Tani do te mundohem te kujtohem per ato te Tiranes,por do te shtoj dhe qe mund te kene nderuar emrat per shkak se ne kohen e diktatures e dime te gjithe se sa e poletizuar ke qe
ne ,vendoseshin emra qe sot mund te jene zevendesuar.Une po mundohem.

SHkolla  FAN NOLI
Shkolla e Kuqe
Shkolla 1 MAJ 
Shkolla 11Janari
 SHkolla EMIN DUraku
SHkolla Luigj GUrakuqi
Shkolla KOferenca e Pezes
Shkolla Kushtrimi iLirise
Shkolla Alqi Kondi 
SHkolla Jeronim DE RADA
Shkolla SAbaudin Gabranji

SHKOLLAT e MESME

GJIMnazi Ismail Qemali 
               Partizani
        PETRO NINI
         SAMI FRASHERI
        QEMAL STAFA
         KRISTOFORIDHI
        50_VJETORI
POLITEKNIKUMI   HARI FULLC  kaq me kujtohen , nuk e di sa mund te keme ndihmuar.shendet

----------


## Aj_DjaLi

Falemenderit shume Saura shpresoj se cdo njeri qe ka hyr ka lexuar kete postim timin do me kishte ndihmuar cdo kush per qytetin e vet per Emrat e shkollave fillore dhe te mesme ne Shqiperi.
Edhe nje her ju falemenderit shum

----------


## saura

Ju lutem ,asgje ,shendet.

----------


## zeripopullit

Tirana:

http://www.dartirane.org/infrastruktura.php

Elbasani:

http://dar-elbasan.scuole.bo.it/his/pergj.htm


Berati:

http://www.darberat.net/shkollat.htm

Korca:

http://darkorce.org/

----------


## Linda5

Shkolla 7 Marsi
Ali Demi
Skolla Kongresi i Permetit.......te  treja ne Tirane shkolle 8 vjecare me perpara, tani nuk e di 
me duket se kan ndryshuar dhe emrat

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shkolla 9 Vjecare
Koli Sako
Divjake-Lushnje..

----------

